# Where in the world is kim jong un?



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2014)

Koreas Trade Gunfire as *Kim Jong*-un Mystery Deepens ABC News‎ - 23 hours ago
North and South Korea exchanged gunfire at the border today while speculation mounted over the mystery of North Korean leader


----------



## AprilT (Oct 11, 2014)

Probably met his maker, can't imagine any other excuse for such silence.  Wonder why he doesn't have a double like Saddam did.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 11, 2014)

Conspiracy theorists.....come on down!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2014)

Anyone check Dennis Rodman's house? http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...to-north-korea-with-former-nba-players-video/


----------



## AprilT (Oct 11, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Anyone check Dennis Rodman's house?



Yeah!  LOL!  That was my first thought and what I wanted to say first, Dennis hid him under his dress and snuck him into the states where they married and are living in secret.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 11, 2014)

No kidding?  I wondered what happened to that little munchkin.  Thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Yeah!  LOL!  That was my first thought and what I wanted to say first, Dennis hid him under his dress and snuck him into the states where they married and are living in secret.



I hear that too April, his pic was leaked...


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 11, 2014)

Do you think the North Koreans are watching us?!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 11, 2014)

Let 'em watch!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah, what are they going to do, launch a missile because of this conversation?

But if you mean, watching over our other activities the people at the helm are busy with, of course.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 11, 2014)

I keep thinking of George III. 
Perhaps he is not dead but completely crackers and being kept in seclusion until the meds kick in.

A less fanciful scenario is that the real powers in N Korea have him under house arrest and are waiting for the right moment to tell the world that  the "young leader has passed away in his sleep". They probably don't need him anymore, having consolidated their grip on power.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 11, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I keep thinking of George III.
> Perhaps he is not dead but completely crackers and being kept in seclusion until the meds kick in.
> 
> A less fanciful scenario is that the real powers in N Korea have him under house arrest and are waiting for the right moment to tell the world that  the "young leader has passed away in his sleep". They probably don't need him anymore, having consolidated their grip on power.



Completely crackers?! I thought he and his cronies were slightly deranged anyway...
are they watching us?!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 11, 2014)

There's slightly deranged, and then there is barking mad. The latter is more embarrassing, even for the North Koreans.


----------



## Fern (Oct 11, 2014)

The last pic I saw of him he was a roly poly and limping.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 11, 2014)

He might have jumped off the roof, believing himself to have superpowers.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 11, 2014)

Does anybody really care where he is? I worry more when my cat stays out too long.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2014)

Some say a coup...https://news.vice.com/article/why-a...f-coup-may-explain-kim-jong-uns-disappearance


----------



## Michael. (Oct 12, 2014)

*This one has just arrived.*
.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/JUgEmezpS_E#t=84

.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2014)

From Twitter reports I've seen .. many different sources have said he's overweight and doesn't exercise well ...lol


The source close to the North Korean leader recently told Reuters that Un was recently injured while doing military practices with soldiers in the country.
"He ordered all the generals to take part in drills and he took part too. They were crawling and running and rolling around, and he pulled a tendon," the anonymous source told Reuters.
"He injured his ankle and knee around late August or early September while drilling because he is overweight. He limped around in the beginning but the injury worsened," the source added.
A previous news report from the country indicated the leader had surgeries on both ankles, although the reason for the surgeries was not reported.



http://www.christiantimes.com/article/source.kim.jong.un.injured.leg.in.military.exercise/48770.htm


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 12, 2014)

Keep an eye on the New Member Introductions ....he may show up here!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 12, 2014)

:lofl: @ Meanderer


----------



## Falcon (Oct 12, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Keep an eye on the New Member Introductions ....he may show up here!



I see him !    I'd recognize that haircut anywhere.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 12, 2014)

Actually he was on SNL last night having a great time, though he did hurt himself trying to prove he wasn't ailing.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 12, 2014)

Sorry April, SNL?


----------



## oakapple (Oct 12, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> Koreas Trade Gunfire as *Kim Jong*-un Mystery Deepens ABC News‎ - 23 hours ago
> North and South Korea exchanged gunfire at the border today while speculation mounted over the mystery of North Korean leader


 Do we really want to know?


----------



## AprilT (Oct 12, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Sorry April, SNL?



Sorry, I had a feeling that would come up and I should have been clearer.  Saturday Night Live.

Couldn't find last nights clip yet, but, here  was a skit done on the show a year ago:

https://screen.yahoo.com/weekend-dennis-rodman-kim-jong-000000460.html
wait found it, might have to watch a quick 15 sec commercial first
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/12/kim-jong-un-snl_n_5972754.html

people were upset about this trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw8L8K8a8vY


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 12, 2014)

Can't say I'm losing any sleep over his whereabouts


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks, April.....just couldn't work it out!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 12, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I see him !    I'd recognize that haircut anywhere.


NO....that's Waldo!


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 13, 2014)

Afternoon siesta?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## drifter (Oct 13, 2014)

They found him. He finally showed up at some event.


----------



## Justme (Oct 14, 2014)

Maybe it was a clone!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Probably just resting from the strain of enjoying the good life at the expense of his citizens...


----------



## Misty (Oct 15, 2014)

View attachment 10503


----------



## oakapple (Oct 16, 2014)

Love those jokes.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 16, 2014)

We can only hope.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 19, 2014)

Even though Kim Jong Un has now  been seen in public again, there are still rumors that he might have been overthrown, and not just recovering from an injury, as has been reported.
Some people who have seen him in public have said that his face looks distinctly bruised, and his limp is even worse now than it was before. 
Since his aunt has also been right beside of Kim Jong Un when he has been out in the public eye, speculation is still going on that she is actually the one in control of North Korea. 

http://www.wantchinatimes.com/news-subclass-cnt.aspx?id=20141016000138&cid=1101


----------

